# General > AquaTalk >  My blue lobster amazing molt

## sungod666

Hi guys,
2 months into owning this 6 inch lobster, today it finally molt, gave me a shock, i thought it died when i see the molt. A bigger shock! when i see another blue lobster behind the rocks, than i realized it had molted. took some pictures, see how amazingly detailed the molt is from the whiskers to the eyes...

IMG_0628.jpgIMG_0629.jpgIMG_0631.jpg

http://sungod666.blogspot.com/2011/0...r-molting.html

----------


## lizhien

Thanks for sharing. Had my lobsters molt many times too. Somehow, they mated and i had baby lobsters for awhile..

----------


## sungod666

Aw that is so cute. you must have taken good care of the water chemistry. thanks for sharing the baby lobster pics

----------


## xeneryx

hey! how long does it take for the eggs to hatched ?

----------

